# Pet transportation business?



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Been constantly asked if I can transport puppies (cats could be done too) once I transported some pups from a breeder to Kansas then the pup I got from a breeder...the breeder has a hard time selling her pups because she's so far from the plane and was saying she was hoping I would get into the business, lol. I have thought about it but am doing research on the proper auto that isn't a gas guzzler. Was told to check the Ford Transit Connect....anyone have an opinion on this and any other suggestions?


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

On the yahoo group I belong to breeders are always looking for transport for their buns.

As to a good vehicle beats me. I have always thought that if a long haul trucker didn't mind the smell of a few rabbits they could add a bit of $ to the run.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

The only thing I would worry about would be liability: What happens if you're transporting a puppy for a breeder and the puppy gets sick in transit, or dies? Who would be responsible for the cost of replacing the pup or that visit to the emergency vet - the breeder, the intended owner, or you as the transporter?

Or if you're walking a puppy and it gets away from you and you can't find it/it gets hit by a car in the road and dies?

I'm guessing you'd have to get liability insurance, similar to what people who run pet-sitting businesses have :shrug:


----------



## lmnde (Sep 25, 2006)

I thought about adding this to our dog breeding as an extension service - and after doing some serious math and research decided it is not worth the gas + traveling expenses, wear and tear on the vehicle and time involved. By the time I would earn what I want to earn, I might as well pay for shipping for the pup and get it wherever it needs to go within a few hours instead of a few days. It might work for you though, if you are free to travel for days at end, and can get enough business to make it worth your while...

Liabilities do not only include the things mentioned above by other posters, but also contagious diseases - puppies are very susceptible to them and you can easily infect and possibly kill off the entire shipment when youhave one sick pup among them. And once you've had this in your car or van, there is always the chance that you may infect other furkids with the same, no matter how well you clean and disinfect....


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

You can make money doing this if you are not hauling dedicated loads. I got my pups shipped from Missouri to SC for only $300 but he hauled other dogs along the way. I did not like my shipper and would not use him again, but the dogs arrived in good shape. He was just very non communicative and did not arrive when he said he would, which really worried me. If he had just kept me in the loop, it would not have been so bad. You can get customers using Uship.com. That's how I found my shipper. 

You have to consider length of trips. What will you do about overnight stays along the way? One option is to have two drivers and don't bother with hotels. Just drive straight through, switching drivers as necessary.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

As a part time/hobby/when-I've-got-a-litter thing I can't see it working, but as a steady business, oh heck yeah!

I've been looking into it to get Smiley to his new home 500 miles away. I can't afford it as it costs just under a dollar a mile. BUT if I was on or close to a route, it would be cheaper. Yes, they have regular routes.
One fellow may haul him for me at a reduced rate because he is a rescue, but only if he has enough other dogs going to make it worthwhile.
They do have insurance, but it would seem quite often that it is a trip like mine, a 6 hour drive. A dog or even a puppy can stay in it's crate for a 6 hour drive - no handling, no exposure, no appreciable risk of disease spread, no risk of loss.

Some places provide crates, some need you to. Crates MUST be solid sided so the dogs can't touch noses or hike a leg on each other.
Most have cargo vans or trailers that can be easily cleaned and bleached.

See what the other companies are doing and then see if you want to do it. Having looked into it as recently as making a phone call this morning, I'm not at all worried about the risks that have been mentioned. If I could afford it Smiley would be on his way.


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

Have you considered starting a business to transport within the city? Taking pets to the vet, etc when the owner can't do it. Someone that does not have a car or works during vet hours could use that type of help. Any car/van that would hold a crate of the size(s) you would need could get you started. Then, if it worked out, you could do the long distance hauls if you wanted to.


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

We were signed up with U Ship , but have not used it lately , as most shippers there expect You to transport " there pet only " Non Stop , and do it for less then Your gas and toll expenses . We have done pet rescue transports in New England that led to a transport of a dog from Lowell Mass. to Charlotte , Nc. and two rescue puppies from Newland , Nc. to Mass. Stopping every 3 or 4 ours to let the dogs out. ( and two hrs. for Me )
You do know that You have to be Licensed and your vehicle Inspected by the USDA ?
and also receive unannounced inspections at any time , at your place of business and/or on the road .
Most of the transporters use 3/4 or 1 ton vans or Sprinters , We use Our Dodge one ton Maxi Van .
Bandit


----------

